# Holding a wether



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So I guess my goats are growing really well. We took them to the fair weigh in on Saturday and when Kerigan's wether got on the scale my mouth dropped he is already 74 pounds and I only want him to gain 10 more pounds before the fair. He will be shown on July 22. Now I know I can not hold him that long and him only gain 10 pounds and not look like crap but what should I do. He was born January 8th. I really had no idea he was that big. I knew he was growing really well but not that well. I am really happy that we don't have to worry about making weight but man he is huge. Has anyone else had this problem. Taylor's first year we could not get her wether to grow and now they are growing too fast. Here is my post with some pictures after weigh in. viewtopic.php?f=13&t=21415 Buddy is the goat in question if you can't tell LOL. Any advise would be nice.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

lots of protein, no hay and as little fat as you can get away with to balance your ration. Top dress with an ammonium chloride product to prevent any UC problems. Then Exercise the big boy. Start slowly so he can get used to the excersie regime. He will drop fat and add muscle cover which may decrease his weight slightly but should put him in an overall better condition by adding a layer of muscle over his skelelton. Be careful with any changes because you don't want to push him "off feed" because then the battle is over and so is his show career. Our wethers were weighed in saturday as well. We have a 63# a 45# and a 34#, in hopes of hitting all 3 weight classes. I always shoot for 75# as the ideal weight.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Protein and lots of it, very small amount of fat and no hay/grass/roughage whatsoever. Excercise is important, but he may gain more than 10lbs because of muscle since it weighs more than fat. As long as he looks healthy and its muscle he'll be fine. Here in north carolina we shoot for 95 to 105lbs for the final show where we sell them.... what can I say, we like 'em big! But it has to be lean muscle.


----------

